# The gang



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

A friend took this picture with a cell phone. Wanted to share. 

Left to Right - sister Riley, sister Sandy (black spotted tongue), mother Pebbles, and (Sandy's boyfriend) Mr. B


ETA: I can't believe Pebbles didn't eat & swallow that sock behind her. Something like that is usually gone in seconds...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Awe what a great photo !


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice looking group of dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your beautiful gang.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Love all of the names and, of course, the dogs!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Lovely, smiley bunch


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Pure Golden Loveliness!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

What a perfect picture of happy. <3 Totally makes me want 4 goldens.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a great picture     !! They're all beautiful but I just love Pebbles sugar face :--heart:


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Great picture of all those smiling faces! So much love at your home. Bear says “hi”.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a beautiful Family, & photo... :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, they are all beautiful.


----------



## Denskwik (Sep 13, 2011)

*Say Cheese!*

Adorbs!:grin2:


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, 2-D is not enough. We need a 3-D proof of Mr. B's love for Sandy if he claims to be the boyfriend. So, we expect a video from Mr. B to sing " Oh Sandy/from Grease " next time....


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Peri29 said:


> we expect a video from Mr. B to sing " Oh Sandy/from Grease " next time....


No video, but would puppies be enough proof? 
:grin2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Otter said:


> No video, but would puppies be enough proof?
> :grin2:


Are you making an announcement ????


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Are you making an announcement ????


No. 
Not yet.
Maybe someday though...


----------

